# Experienced crew available for Mac



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, I've captained my C&C 33 on 10 consecutive Hook Races (197 nm - same weekend as Mac) and this year am looking to crew on a Mac boat. I have raced the past 4 seasons on a Ben 36.7 and have excellent references (the 36.7 is not doing any distance races this season). 

I can also help with boat return to Chicago and have a friend (Hook crewman) with a van willing to drive to Mac I., let returning crew take the van, and help with the return of the boat.

Let me know of any possibilities.

Ken


----------

